# Sandbridge Spots



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

Fished Sandbridge this morning. . . spots there! This is a random picture of the pile that probably 2 or 3 people were throwing in. . . . not sure what I think. But just posted to show that they were catching the heck out of them. Probably between 7:30 and 10:00 ish. I caught all I wanted to clean and just watched my heaver sit and threw Gotchas. . . A few nice blues on Gotchas and a couple of sharks where caught. Nothing else exciting (I left around 1:00 PM)










My "haul" which is in the fridge waiting for supper. . (and a few heads in the freezer waiting for drum season)


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

nice catch


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Looks like you...as well as the others hit the mother load. 
What were they biting?


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

What are the sizes of the spot?


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

Those in my pic are lifesize. . .5 to 7 pounds each . . .actually. . .so may have been 7 to 9 INCHES long. ..Not huge yellowbellies. . .but not "heads and tails" either. . .

I'm pretty sure that everyone was using either fishbites (bloodworm) or the real deal blood worms. I only had fishbites. . . 80% of them were caught just past the cleaning station on the same side. (as the cleaning station)

(**note** . . In the picture I'm pretty sure that those coolers are already full)


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG..... that's what i'm talking bout!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Crazy dude*

It was crazy out there today dude. They were catching them 4 at a time. No kidding. Yesterday was the same.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Is this a little early*

to see spot showing up in those numbers below the bay? They been caught in good numbers also on the banks around Nagshead and other piers.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> to see spot showing up in those numbers below the bay? They been caught in good numbers also on the banks around Nagshead and other piers.


I hope they find there way up here.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

man thas alooooota cleanin to be done!


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Got to be something feeding on them, besides us:fishing:


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Hope yall are goin to eat them and they are not going to waste


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

That is what I have been wanting to see. Can't wait for the to start showing up in numbers around Bogue Inlet and in Myrtle Beach. Nothing like a fish fry.:fishing:


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> [Is this a little early]... to see spot showing up in those numbers below the bay? They been caught in good numbers also on the banks around Nagshead and other piers.


Yeah, it's about 3-4 weeks early afaik for the main spot run here. I know a friend of a friend that got into some horse size croakers about 500 yards off the beach near Fort Story about a week ago, but no spots. Went back two days later and got a bunch of spot. Who knows what the spot are doing exactly, but they are certainly moving around. I agree though that it's too early for the main spot run.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Oops. double post, delete please.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Pete,*

I know the bay has a bite all summer. But the reports down on the banks are reporting them 2 and 3 at a time with 5 gallon buckets and coolers full off Avalon; Naghead and Outerbanks piers,and have been for a couple of weeks. Never saw that before. And that's above OI. They shore ain't moving north outta Albemarle Sound.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

theyre being qued by ma nature ta dip outta town before the big shabang!

nov was a horrendous noreaster, february was monster snows, july was 105 deg heat, something coming from the atlantic with wind only completes the cycle. give it another 2 weeks.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Wow lots of drum bait


----------



## up_a_creek (May 21, 2008)

Sweet!!!!! Thats the kind of day I like! :fishing:


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

there_in_there said:


> Hope yall are goin to eat them and they are not going to waste


Naw, we just left them on the pier to rot. Of course we eat them, so get your but in gear and come catch some.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!! Congrats on the haul.


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

as they say a picture is worth a thousand words. .









You can't see the slaw, potatoes and hushpuppies. . but they were there!

And I have two bags of heads in the freezer waiting for drum season!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

5-7 lbs. each?? Is that some new sort of "pound" I haven't heard of? Did you mean .5 to .7 lbs? God hasn't made the 5lb.spot yet.


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

phillyguy said:


> 5-7 lbs. each?? Is that some new sort of "pound" I haven't heard of? Did you mean .5 to .7 lbs? God hasn't made the 5lb.spot yet.




it was a joke. . 

Those in my pic are lifesize. . .5 to 7 pounds each . . .actually. . .so may have been 7 to 9 INCHES long. ..Not huge yellowbellies. . .but not "heads and tails" either. . .


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

So what's catching now the storm has passed?


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

phillyguy said:


> 5-7 lbs. each?? Is that some new sort of "pound" I haven't heard of? Did you mean .5 to .7 lbs? God hasn't made the 5lb.spot yet.


How you know god aint made a 5lb spot?


----------

